# Keeping Bagged Lettuce Fresh Longer?



## mackeeg (Apr 20, 2006)

I buy the bagged lettuce from Sams and it seems after a couple days it starts getting gross. Any ideas on keeping it fresh longer?  Maybe putting in a Tupperware bowl?


----------



## Shunka (Apr 20, 2006)

What works for me is to get all the air out of the opened bag and then put it into a zip-lock bag and seal all the air out of that too. Most times it will last as long as a week, if we don't eat it all up by then. I have noticed that sometimes it depends on the type of lettuce that is used too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2006)

When I buy bagged lettuce mixes I keep the bag closed shut with a tight plastic food clip, which seems to keep the lettuce viable for about 5 days.  That's about all you can expect from lettuce mixes.

Some people do swear by those perforated bags that were advertised so heavily a year or so ago, but I don't think they made much of a hit, as I rarely see them in the market anymore.


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2006)

Lay the open bag flat on the counter and slip a paper towel on top of the greens, then stand it up and fold the end of the paper towel over top of the greens. Then squeeze the air out of the bag, fold the top at least twice, and clip it. 

I use one of these -->


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

I put it in my foodsaver containers and vacuum the air out. I get a few weeks out of it that way, if it doesn't get eaten first.


----------



## Run_Out (Apr 20, 2006)

I wash my greens, spin them dry and put them in a tupperware container. They will last a week using this method.

later


----------



## momerlyn (Apr 20, 2006)

The secret to storing lettuce is to remove the core. Lettuce rots from the core out. You can smash it, core down, on the counter and then just wiggle it out. If that doesn't loosen it enough, use a plastic serrated knife (NOT metal, because that rots it faster) to dig it out, and discard. Then you can either put it in tupperware (the lettuce keeper is designed with a "pointy part" that goes into where the core was and keeps it lifted out of moisture) or store it any kind of plastic or fabric bag. The fabric bags do hold it longer. 

Once you've got the core out, you will find it lasts a lot longer! I wouldn't seal a plastic bag unless you've got a paper towel in there to absorb the moisture.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2006)

Now that's something I completely disagree with.

First off, lettuce does not "rot from the core out".  That's a generalization that's simply not true.  

All head lettuces I buy - crisphead or looseleaf - start to turn with the outer leaves.  The core & all the leaves closest to it are always fresher than fresh & the last to go.  Even if the outer leaves of my lettuces have to be culled, I can always count on the ones closest to the core to be fresh, tasty, & usable.

I don't know where you're buying lettuces that are rotting at the core first, but I'd find another purveyor if I were you.


----------



## licia (Apr 20, 2006)

For the bagged greens, I wash them in my salad spinner (even tho they say they are washed), wrap them in a large soft kitchen towel and put it in a plastic bag. They stay very crisp til we eat it all up.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 21, 2006)

*Crisp lettuce*

I agree with "GB" The way to go is with a Vacuum sealer.  I put a head of iceburg in the canister, seal  it and it will keep crisp and tasty for over a month.
If the head is to large for the canister I will cut it in half.  After a week or so the cut edge will start turning brown. But it will still stay crisp.

I also cut up my salad vegs. Peppers, (Red, Green and yellow) onions. jacima, radishes peapods, celery, carrots and and vacuum seal them.
I leave out the cucumber and tomatos until I dish it up.
This mix will only keep about 1 week.  Too, moist.  Putting a paper towel in the bottom and on the top helps.

Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 21, 2006)

Hungry said:
			
		

> I agree with "GB" The way to go is with a Vacuum sealer. I put a head of iceburg in the canister, seal it and it will keep crisp and tasty for over a month.
> If the head is to large for the canister I will cut it in half. After a week or so the cut edge will start turning brown. But it will still stay crisp.
> 
> I also cut up my salad vegs. Peppers, (Red, Green and yellow) onions. jacima, radishes peapods, celery, carrots and and vacuum seal them.
> ...


 
Ditto!  I love mine vaccum sealer!


----------



## Corinne (Apr 21, 2006)

As a former Tupperware consultant, I highly recommend the T-Ware Fridge-Smart line. For lettuce/bagged salads/berries/etc., etc., etc. Excellent product that does the job!


----------

